# Change of address



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi,

I've recently moved house - how do I go about changing my registered address with TTOC?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You could try sending an e-mail to the Membership Secretary 

[email protected]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Or you could go to TTOC>shop>account>change address

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... /myaddress


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks both.

Done the latter of the two but will do the former as well.


----------

